# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Medieval Tolkien illustrations

## Mb.

Not strictly maps, but I can't imagine anyone who loves this place wouldn't also love these:

These Medieval-Style Tolkien Illustrations Are Like Nothing We've Seen

----------


## tainotim

Those are absolutely stunning. Some of them capture scenes in such a simple, honest and yet terrifying way that it gives me the chills. Love it. Thanks a lot!

----------


## vorropohaiah

that rivendel last supper one is quite disturbing, in a not entirely bad way  :Smile:

----------


## ravells

Brilliant!!! great find!

----------


## Cobalt356

Thanks for sharing

----------


## Oktarnash

Awesome ^^

----------


## Falconius

Oh man those are really really cool.

----------


## frizbe72

Wow these are brilliant.

----------


## J.Edward

YES. These are brilliant.  :Very Happy:  Just so good.
Not only the ability to achieve that medieval style and fell but to convey the scenes in that way and so well.
This is just awesome. Thank you for sharing that. I'm so glad you did Mb.  :Smile:

----------


## johnvanvliet

an old friend of mine dose medieval illumination 
http://www.randyasplund.com/

http://www.randyasplund.com/pages/illum.html



you are aware that this thread is over a year old !
June of 2014

----------


## J.Edward

> you are aware that this thread is over a year old !
> June of 2014


Does that matter?  :Wink: 

and your friend does splendid illumination.
Really fine work.

----------


## b9anders

Love the one with the black gate.

----------

